
Network-enabled web based ANSi art application - nosuchthing
http://437.rocks/
======
nosuchthing
This is by Andy Herbert[1] of BlockTronics[2]

[1]
[https://github.com/andyherbert/ansiedit](https://github.com/andyherbert/ansiedit)

[2] [http://blocktronics.org/projects/](http://blocktronics.org/projects/)

------
sagebird
Thanks, this looks fun and useful. It is worth checking out the artwork
created by members of [http://blocktronics.org](http://blocktronics.org) to
get a feel for the type of art that this tool is intended to help with, and
for inspiration.

